# Buying a car in Spain as a British resident



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

No doubt this topic has been covered many times but please bear with me as I new to this forum.

Having decided that taking a UK car to Spain is probably not the best idea I want to know if I can buy a car in Spain. Now, I understand that I need to be 'on the Padron' to do this. But I also understand that I need a residents certificate to sign on the Padron. However I am going to be living in Spain and Britain on a fortnightly basis, and over the year I will be spending longer in the UK, thus maintaining British resident status. 

Any comments and advice gratefully received.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PaulR said:


> No doubt this topic has been covered many times but please bear with me as I new to this forum.
> 
> Having decided that taking a UK car to Spain is probably not the best idea I want to know if I can buy a car in Spain. Now, I understand that I need to be 'on the Padron' to do this. But I also understand that I need a residents certificate to sign on the Padron. However I am going to be living in Spain and Britain on a fortnightly basis, and over the year I will be spending longer in the UK, thus maintaining British resident status.
> 
> Any comments and advice gratefully received.


I dont know if what we've done is ok, but my husband spends two weeks here and two weeks in the UK, he has an NIE number, but no padron (I have both cos I'm in Spain all the time) and he bought a car,,,, that I drive!!

Jo


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the trouble I have. There is so much conflicting information. I have a NIE but no Padron and I'm still none the wiser.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PaulR said:


> This is the trouble I have. There is so much conflicting information. I have a NIE but no Padron and I'm still none the wiser.


Go and try to buy one and see what they ask you for. We had no trouble at all, they just wanted the NIE number, passport and our address. 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

We've bought 4 cars in Spain without a Padron; we have not been able to register as we were on builders supplies and our local Ayuntamiento require x2 evidence of utility bills (along with everything else!) in order for us to register. NOW we have to apply for Residencia BEFORE applying for the Padron but as I'm no longer living in Spain, I won't have either! Welcome to Spanish redtape! 

Confused? You will be! LOL


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

jojo said:


> Go and try to buy one and see what they ask you for. We had no trouble at all, they just wanted the NIE number, passport and our address.
> 
> Jo


I suppose I could. Thats no guarantee that it will be above board and legal.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PaulR said:


> I suppose I could. Thats no guarantee that it will be above board and legal.


We went to a main dealer. We tried some "back street" garages, but the ones we tried were"dodgy" for several reasons.

You have to trust someone in the end, and we felt (rightly or wrongly!!!!??) that a main dealer would have a certain ammount of integrety, accountability and responsibilty!??!!!

Jo


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

jojo said:


> We went to a main dealer. We tried some "back street" garages, but the ones we tried were"dodgy" for several reasons.
> 
> You have to trust someone in the end, and we felt (rightly or wrongly!!!!??) that a main dealer would have a certain ammount of integrety, accountability and responsibilty!??!!!
> 
> Jo


I guess as long as the car is taxed, insured and ITV'd it's got to be legal. I will be in Spain next week and I'll make enquiries at the local car dealer and report back.


----------



## Lutko (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Paul,

I am in Jaén province, didn't have a problem to get my padron as I want to the townhall with my title deeds. While I was staying at friends in the Sevilla Province, I got my padron without any proof of residency whatsoever, just my friend (who did not speak spanish BTW) showing up to present her papers and me explaining I was staying at her's. I halp a few people with getting their padron in Sevilla and Jaen province with title deeds or renting contract. I guess it depends on who is behind the desk. 
However, on the three cars I bought, I have been asked my padron everytime. As mentioned on another post, the garage I last bought my car with has been fantastic with us (exchanged our car Xsara Picasso for a Jeep Cherokee), handled the paperwork etc... 
If you need more info or want to keep in touch, please feel free to contact me

Best

Fran


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Fran

I'll see how I get on next week. I'm going to try to sign on the Padron without the residency certificate and see what they say. From what I understand they are very keen for people to do so, so hopefully they won't put obstacles in the way.


----------



## Lutko (Sep 10, 2008)

*Padron padron*



PaulR said:


> Thanks Fran
> 
> I'll see how I get on next week. I'm going to try to sign on the Padron without the residency certificate and see what they say. From what I understand they are very keen for people to do so, so hopefully they won't put obstacles in the way.


Kepp me posted and if things don't quite go right, don't hesitate to send me a post or an email and I'll see if I can help.

Best 

Fran


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Lutko said:


> didn't have a problem to get my padron as I want to the townhall with my title deeds.


IT's AS STATED A PIECE OF CAKE. SEE THE STICKY ON THE PADRON - *OFFICIAL* AND IN ENGLISH. 

wtf is everybody so hung up on it?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> IT's AS STATED A PIECE OF CAKE. SEE THE STICKY ON THE PADRON - *OFFICIAL* AND IN ENGLISH.
> 
> wtf is everybody so hung up on it?


I dont think anyone is hung up on it Chris .... its just apparent that things are different everywhere as regards padron + car

But thats normal isn't it


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Never been "hung up" on the Padron issue, blame the jobsworths!  And if you come under Orihuela Costa juristriction, I think the whole of Spain's jobworths work in there!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Never been "hung up" on the Padron issue, blame the jobsworths!  And if you come under Orihuela Costa juristriction, I think the whole of Spain's jobworths work in there!!


My area, Alhaurin de la torre were so laid back they didnt even take their feet off the desk to do my padron

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

In our area, you have to que for hours (and if you don't reach the desk by a certain time, tough luck, see you manana!) and then suffer being treated like a criminal! Our Ayuntamiento make it VERY difficult to get on the Padron which is daft really as the Ayuntamiento is losing out on alot money from Madrid!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Our Ayuntamiento make it VERY difficult to get on the Padron which is daft really as the Ayuntamiento is losing out on alot money from Madrid!


Ah but if you're not on, they don't have to pay you much attention either. "Guiris!" - pah!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> My area, Alhaurin de la torre were so laid back they didnt even take their feet off the desk to do my padron Jo


Eh? they look their feet OFF?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Eh? they look their feet OFF?


PMSL!! 

you know what I mean, they were laying back in their chairs, reading magazines, munching on apples, feet ON DESKS..... ok, an exaggeration but you get the picture!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> you know what I mean, they were laying back in their chairs, reading magazines, munching on apples, feet ON DESKS..... ok, an exaggeration but you get the picture!!!


 Sounds rather exciting - Weren't they out having breakfast then? - all sounds very odd to me - a front to confuse Guiris. 

Thank god my Mayor cant understand English or I forsee us being whipped into a similar frenzy. Well maybe only a couple of days a month - but sounds scary to me.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Ah but if you're not on, they don't have to pay you much attention either. "Guiris!" - pah!


Of course not, but they take notice if you don't pay your taxes - barstewards! 

There is an political organisation in my area who are highlighting the difficulties faced by expats who simply want to be "legal"; the PP just stick 2 fingers up at the residents but still expect us to pay our local taxes so the our Administrative city, Orihuela, can have money invested into its city and f**k the residents on the coast; this is the bit about Spain I detest with a passion. 

As for being a Guiri, yep, thats me and I'm proud of it!  LOL

PS please excuse my French but I get so mad with the petty bloody mindiness of those prats sat in the Ayuntamiento!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Of course not, but they take notice if you don't pay your taxes - barstewards!


Naturally - somebody has to pay me!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Naturally - somebody has to pay me!


With love from a fellow soon to be (again!) Civil Servant.....spend my money wisely...


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> ...spend my money wisely...


Fret not - I shall. On me!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Fret not - I shall. On me!


Never????


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> the PP just stick 2 fingers up at the residents but still expect us to pay our local taxes so the our Administrative city, Orihuela, can have money invested into its city and f**k the residents on the coast;


 There is another reason. As EU residents on the Padron you can vote in local elections. And this THE LOCALS (who're in the centre) are VERY AGAINST! often as not especially if there are lots. And they make sure the politicians know. 

Where I live we had an independent mayor. Realising that some of the planning had gone a bit wrong (no hint of incorrectness I'll add - was really just bad luck) and that the large estates had organised their own parties as a result - she joined the PP. 

The estates here were traditionally second homes - but the demographic status had changed very fast - and to be honest maybe TOO fast for such a small place. Planning was focused on the areas traditionally "lived in". 

So bad was the feeling against her the PSOE got in not because they won, but because the independents sided with them just to oust her. 

The PSOE mayor promptly (in about a week) got himself embroiled in a corruption scandal (I mean, that is just so bloody dumb) and some independents therefore backed her again. BUT now so paranoid about losing the estate votes we all got nice new roads and a bus service and ......

Now imagine if in a district there were 60% Guiris all able to vote and along came a Guiri looking to be mayor. There are Guiri mayors already. 

The problem THEN is that it depends WHO is in power in the region as these hold the subsidies reins. As many small areas rely on subsidies - well you need to be on good terms - Not to get the money (that's legally controlled) but to get priority for anything vaguely promotional. It's not always a good thing as you can see.

Fun - isn't it!. Wish I'd got interested earlier to be honest - it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

To be honest, Chris, one of the reasons for a "Guiri" political party is to fight the stupidy of the current bunch of muppets in the Ayuntamiento. So many of us cannot register on the Padron because without utlity bills, we're not accepted. Builders are not handing over properties to town hall control thus you are part of a catch 22 situation.

The town hall changed the rules recently where guiri's had to apply for Residencia BEFORE the Padron........can you see why we get frustrated????? We're trying to make ourselves legally registered but the obstacles are sometimes impossible to overcome.

At least I was a lucky one, I found out my house was illegal BEFORE signing at the Notary and handing over money, some aren't so lucky and find their homes demolished. Spain HAS to clean up it's act if it's to pick up on the property market in future because at present, expats are looking elsewhere for their home in the sun.


----------

